# Do you cheat on tests/exams?



## Blue_GoD (Dec 1, 2004)

So... how often do you cheat?

I cheat when I have chance to  :hmm:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and Luse is a fuckin moron, he edited my poll because he doesn't know how to cheat and feels frustrated


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2004)

You realize that the teachers at my school prowl around the classroom to see if anyone's cheating, and most teachers have aids also, so they have to keep an eye on the students. I never cheat on tests or exams, but I do copy homework or just BS it most of the time.


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't  cheat, I wouldn't consider myself a moron though


----------



## saberhagem (Dec 1, 2004)

I voted "Rarely". Only on some special occasions like one time when I was having a Geo test and as my teacher was almost blinf XD I put my book below the table and I copied everything


----------



## Blue_GoD (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(saberhagem @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> I voted "Rarely". Only on some special occasions like one time when I was having a Geo test and as my teacher was almost blinf XD I put my book below the table and I copied everything


Those are the good teachers...
My current french teacher reads the newspaper on tests while I cheat and if he sees me he doesn't care XD it's so fuckin l33t... Once I had a maths teacher that said "you can take everything for the tests except the book" ... unfortunately these kind of teachers are rare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :hmm:


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 1, 2004)

I cheated once in second grade on a spelling exam because the words were rediculously hard and were a 6th grade level.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Dec 1, 2004)

If proclaiming that I'm academically honest involves calling myself a moron, then I guess I'll call myself a moron.

Seriously. You gain NOTHING from cheating except risking your chances on something that doesn't matter in the long run with consequences of expulsion (which do matter in the long run).

As cliche as it sounds, cheaters never prosper.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## saberhagem (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> QUOTE(saberhagem @ Dec 1 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted "Rarely". Only on some special occasions like one time when I was having a Geo test and as my teacher was almost blinf XD I put my book below the table and I copied everything
> ...


I had one like that maths teacher too. But he made the tests so f****** hard it would do nothing if you came with million pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I think that isn't good because if you want to go the univ then you're screwed because you copy everything.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Dec 1, 2004)

well yes but like i said i only cheat when i have chance too, otherwise i just study... and when i study hard i can get good grades... but when i CAN cheat i do it god damit...


----------



## blue99 (Dec 1, 2004)

I only cheated once yesterday. I forgot all my equations and formulas. Luckily, it was posted in a poster in a wall, that I can see from my desk.


----------



## mynimal (Dec 1, 2004)

*Looks off of someone elses post*

"Of course not!"


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 1, 2004)

Yea i cheat in french sometimes I hate french.


----------



## Chronickilla (Dec 1, 2004)

One time when my teacher was gone I took the answer key for the whole years worth of work and copied it on the copy machine and never had to do an assignment again.


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

If "I don't need to cheat cause I'm better then you at everything and not only do I know it,  I rub it in your face every chance I get" was on option I'd have voted...


----------



## Froze (Dec 1, 2004)

In the first grade,where we had spellings.That time the spelling was f***king hard,so I put a book under my desk and secretly copied it.


----------



## Blue_GoD (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> If "I don't need to cheat cause I'm better then you at everything and not only do I know it,Â I rub it in your face every chance I get" was on option I'd have voted...


Sorry pal only true choices avaiable! try the one that fits better to you...


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Froze @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> In the first grade,where we had spellings.That time the spelling was f***king hard,so I put a book under my desk and secretly copied it.


You've been cheating since first grade...........


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Sorry pal only true choices avaiable! try the one that fits better to you...


Poll fixed...


----------



## face_kicker (Dec 1, 2004)

I cheat if there's an opportunity to, specially if I'm stuck on something. I do it seldomly, thing is I always end up guilt tripping over it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Blue_GoD (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Poll fixed...


WE'RE ALL LIVING IN AMERIKA!! AMERIKA!! IST WUNDERBAR!!

anyway........
....u're frustrated because you got no life, you're glued to the fuckin pc and a guy comes here once awhile seeing these shits and can't say anything cause MR NO LIFE is the king of the jungle... anyway fuck you, just fuck yourself slowly


----------



## Bryce (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> I cheated once in second grade on a spelling exam because the words were rediculously hard and were a 6th grade level.


Was "ridiculously" on that list? XD



I've only cheated on a few tests. I suck at cheating, that's why ;P


----------



## TheGreat2nd (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, if I fail, I earn my failing grade.
If I pass, I pretty much earn it


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Poll fixed...
> ...


Why, thank you for the kind words...

I hope you like the GBAtemp jail, cause Mr.No life's got a one way ticket for a week long vacation in it...


----------



## Myke (Dec 1, 2004)

hmmm how can I cheat in an art exam?

I guess I could try copying what the guy next to me is drawing...

but I think the teacher would know...


----------



## Xeago (Dec 1, 2004)

Luse, was that really neccessary?  I mean sure, he spouted his mouth off, and sure, he's being an ass.  Wait, I've just answered my own question!

LOL

Oh yeah, no I don't cheat.  There's no reason too, I am at a college and every one [almost] is less intelegent than I am.

And really, my work is, hmmmm, very individual.....


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 1, 2004)

Yay, let's insult and flame a supervisor all at once!
I hope you don't regret retaking your position Luse, we're not all like that, honest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, cheat huh? I remember cheating once on a spelling test. I devised a mathematical code for the words I just couldn't spell since we knew the range of words on the test. I just scribbled the code on the desk during a math session and the teacher was none the wiser.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 1, 2004)

So I'm still not the best at spelling but I try my best. Ha!

I remember in third grade, I only mispelled 2 words the whole year. Squirrel and off. Yes, I misspelled off. I spelled it oof...


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Chronickilla @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> One time when my teacher was gone I took the answer key for the whole years worth of work and copied it on the copy machine and never had to do an assignment again.


That's the farthest you can go for cheating.
Well actually, copying *test* anwsers on a Copy Machine is 1337er. Homework answers don't mean much, unless you're teacher grades you on how well you did homework. Our teachers just stamp homework for whether you did it or not, but tests are worth over 50% of you grade.


----------



## el_venga (Dec 1, 2004)

for me they worth 50% of my grade, im at college, but when i was at high schoole they only worthed 30%. if u were a nice student u could pass with like 10 point of the exam. back on topic, i have cheated, but i dont remember when exactly, but know that im in college im smarter than lots of my friends and unknown ones.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 1, 2004)

At my school it goes like this:

50-60% Homework
30-40% Tests
10-20% Final

So yeah, it's about 50% for tests.


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember in 8th grade I sat next to my friend all the time in Science class.  So since we were near each other, we looked at each other's test a lot.  It's not so much as we worked on the exam together, so much as we just checked our answers against each other.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 1, 2004)

*After exam*
phuzzz: You got 3 wrong, it's ***
Friend: Really? Damn, well, you got 5 wrong, it was ***
phuzzz: ...son of a...





Well, there might be people who've never cheated but I'm sure they've been tempted at least once...

On an interesting side note, kids are more likely to lie and cheat in school than at home or with friends and sports. Shows you what school teaches the kids huh?


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Yay, let's insult and flame a supervisor all at once!
> I hope you don't regret retaking your position Luse, we're not all like that, honest.


Nope, I'm still glad they let me back in, I did leave after all... Nothing says "You belong here" more then being welcomed back, as Costello said once " We're like brothers"... 

Now if I could only find a life, Broken said she saw one for me that might fit but it looked to small and predictable..


----------



## Xeago (Dec 1, 2004)

I hate that, those small predictable lives, heres a list of 100 things to do before you die, should help keep things Large.


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Use your excreta to enter the amazing world of the dung beetle. Much more basic but just as fascinating for some. If you are ever caught short in the open, says New Scientist, turn the accident into an opportunity by lingering nearby and watching what happens. "It won't take long for the beetles to appear, scuttle boldly up to your deposit and begin rolling balls of it away, head-butting it and pushing it with their forelegs." Reassuringly, it gets used as food and a beetle breeding nest



If not doing that means I have no life, then I guess I'll stay just the way my wife likes me...


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> my wife likes me...


When did that happen?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Nov 30 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > my wife likes me...
> ...


Ouch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DeMoNSTaR=Bratty Teenager.


----------



## Reserver X (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> If "I don't need to cheat cause I'm better then you at everything and not only do I know it,Â I rub it in your face every chance I get" was on option I'd have voted...


lol, im with you luse.

even though i never study for tests out side of school or while working on an assignment, i have very high test grades.

the last time i cheated was on this english exam back in 8th grade. the test was on that book about a japanese concentration camp incident in the US. the book was boring and not to my liking. so i cheated off of my friends scantron.

the funny thing is i got a better score than him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

the reason my score was higher is because i knew the essay question and i wrote in more detail than my friend did.

my score was like 3 or 4 percent higher than his but it was still funny.


----------



## Luse (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 1 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > my wife likes me...
> ...


MWa hahahahaahha

I walked right in to that...


----------



## mynimal (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not the only one obsessed with Mr. Driller 2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always let my friend copy my math answers. I don't think I've cheated this year though.


----------



## NeoBahamut (Dec 1, 2004)

can't say i never cheated.....
but still.... i've only peeked ar answers... once in a year or so.... when i'm seriously in trouble...
but I've seen people that cheat on every test... and EXTREMELY OBVIOUS... those attempts are hella pathetic

-Bahamut Unsummoned-


----------



## Panzieman (Dec 1, 2004)

Rarely but if it is patheticly east to cheat like in grade six when the teacher left the notes from the day before on the board!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Dec 1, 2004)

i chapstick cheated on a sociology midterm about 3 weeks ago and made myself get a 92


----------



## spanks54 (Dec 1, 2004)

I Don't cheat, I'm too cocky. Even when I'm nearly failing, I still don't believe in it. Never really helped me, to tell the truth. I believe a test is ment to check our mastery over knowledge, not how well you can cheat or how well you can cram the night before.

My college has this nice website/board thing, and my psych teacher uploads all our notes. I read 1/4 of the notes, and remembered the rest from class last year (had intro to psych, but it didn't count for college credit cause i was in high school)

I believe I absorbe most info on first contact
and when I don't, oh well. If I fail, its cause i was stupid, and honestly so. Or just too lazy to bother studying, some of the stuff is just so realy unmotivatingly easy...I forget it exsists at all...until I f*** up another test. 

Oh, and Luse...you got burned back there bout your wife. hehehe


----------



## wzeroc (Dec 1, 2004)

during unimportant exams, yes, for no none's a saint. during important exams, no. i can't actually cheat, because i want to know how far i can fare without cheating.


----------



## Froze (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Froze @ Nov 30 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > In the first grade,where we had spellings.That time the spelling was f***king hard,so I put a book under my desk and secretly copied it.
> ...


Nah,I just 'cheated' the first time in first grade,after that no more


----------



## shadowhero50 (Dec 1, 2004)

I dont remember any day cheating and i dont really like to cheat either.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 1, 2004)

Nope, I've never cheated.

Of course, me being teh smart one, people have always tried to copy from me...usually If I catch them I just cover up my paper with my arm... ph0ck cheaters, if they're smart enugh to pull the tricks of the trade they're smart enough to learn shit in class.

I've never cheated and proud of it. if I cheated I feel like I've already failed. If I need to cheat to do something thats means I'm not smart enough, and I'm bullsy enough to admit that, even though It really annoys me


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 1, 2004)

myself i also did never cheat as far as i can remember. sometimes it would have been of need, in french classes for example but the most time i consider it a certain proud to _beat_ the profs malicous works


----------



## shadowhero50 (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> Nope, I've never cheated.
> 
> Of course, me being teh smart one, people have always tried to copy from me...usually If I catch them I just cover up my paper with my arm... ph0ck cheaters, if they're smart enugh to pull the tricks of the trade they're smart enough to learn shit in class.
> 
> I've never cheated and proud of it. if I cheated I feel like I've already failed. If I need to cheat to do something thats means I'm not smart enough, and I'm bullsy enough to admit that, even though It really annoys me


Its the same as me too. 
Everyone tries to copy from me but i dont let them and cover it up with my arm or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , once they told that i cheated but our teacher knew they lied.
Im also proud that i never cheated and i dont think ill even cheat, but im not really that smart, i just work hard and listen.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 1, 2004)

QUOTE(shadowhero50 @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Tjalian @ Dec 1 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I've never cheated.
> ...


That's cool, I respect that. Even if you're not as smart as others, it does feel good when you get a good grade that you didn't cheat for, or even if you got a lower score but feel good the fact that you didn't cheat.


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (Dec 2, 2004)

I have cheated but only when i forgot my test. I don`t do it often.


----------



## TropicalFish (Dec 2, 2004)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> ... and most teachers have aids also ...


I feel sorry for all your teachers with the deadly disease


----------



## yugi999 (Dec 2, 2004)

QUOTE(Blue_GoD @ Dec 1 2004 said:


> So... how often do you cheat?
> 
> I cheat when I have chance toÂ :hmm:Â
> 
> ...


*off*blue what did luse do???  :hmm:  :hmm: *on* i rarely cheat on tests  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   heh but on games i cheat 60% lol


----------



## Rampage_015 (Dec 2, 2004)

1 - Im never ''in danger''
2 - Im not stupid
3 - I study something before the exam

So no I dont need to cheat


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Dec 2, 2004)

do you want a cookie or something?


----------



## The Teej (Dec 2, 2004)

Who wants a cookie(i actually said cokkie at first XD) when you can have PIE!!


----------



## NeoShweaty (Dec 3, 2004)

i rarely cheat but i let other people cheat off of me all the time


----------



## spanks54 (Dec 3, 2004)

One time, this girl was asking me for answers on a test. She was really annoying, pigheaded and snobbish, as well as an air head. So I told her the answers, in a low whisper. Only, it was the wrong answers. Mwahaha!


----------



## jbruneau (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah ... I'm not a big cheater either ... I feel very guilty afterwards, and it's just not worth it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jonathan


----------



## Starshina (Dec 18, 2004)

I rarely cheat, but if I cheat then it's for something like programming, just love to program but damn that fucking bitch of a teacher just doesn't know what she's doing when she's testing us

Or it can be I'm just stupid


----------



## killer bunny (Dec 18, 2004)

Where I come from its hard to cheat, we are allow to bring everything to writen tests, and those are rare. Mostly we have oral exams that are between 15-20 min long. Where I come from they have discovered that doing everything from memory is ridicules, and its not they way your going to work later on in life. So what they do is, they make tests harder and more tricky. And its hard to cheat on a oral exam.

Ohh I'm from Denmark/Europe.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 18, 2004)

I like pie....


----------



## 754boy (Dec 18, 2004)

Everybody has cheated at least once


----------



## elifecyber (Dec 18, 2004)

I never cheated


----------



## Hopeless (Dec 19, 2004)

cheating is fore lusers.


----------



## Starshina (Dec 19, 2004)

cheating is for lusers?
Not realy, cheating is what everybody does when he or she has the chance to do it
You can cheat on someone to but that's an other matter


----------



## TheRocK (Dec 19, 2004)

Cheating won't get you very far, unless you always cheat in life, but if you really want to get something in life you don't cheat, and you'll soon get what you deserve. LIVE WITH IT, IF YOU AREN'T GOOD ENOUGH DON'T CHEAT, JUST GIVE YOUR BEST!


----------



## Voltron (Dec 19, 2004)

i like ice cream


----------



## Blue_GoD (Dec 19, 2004)

keep voting and remember, the poll options were edited by some guy named luse, but it goes like this:
always. i'm addicted
when i have chance to.
rarely.
i don't need to cheat cause i'm a moron.


----------



## Voltron (Dec 19, 2004)

i voted "i cheat When I have chance to. who doesn't is just dumb."


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Dec 19, 2004)

i do not have voted because i cannot cheat because all teacher make you to take your book and drop it on the floor and have only needed items on your desk so....


----------



## wabo (Dec 19, 2004)

I used to cheat in high school.
But i was actually writing 2 paper instead of one...
One for me and the other i was actually getting paid to do it for other peoples... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i managed to get out of the exam before most people anyway.

Does that count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost started a trend with that.
At some point i even gone to do exam for people at the university. I had to go and get a school card with my pic and the guy informations.

LMAO, good times.
The most i saw is 200$ for an exam.
The first time i did it it was for 20


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 3, 2005)

Nope, I never cheat. Its so tempting at times though...


----------



## MegaMario (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't need to cheat.  I know almost all of the answers on tests anyway.  But one time in second grade, I had to spell ocean, and I kind of cheated by looking on the wall.  It was on a poster.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 31, 2006)

The only time I ever cheated was on the Kobayashi Maru test at Starfleet...

_Suckahs!!!!_


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 31, 2006)

only once in either the 1st grade. How the heck am I suppose to spell kindergarten if I just barely learned my abcs?


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 31, 2006)

QUOTE(tetsuya @ Dec 31 2006 said:


> only once in either the 1st grade. How the heck am I suppose to spell kindergarten if I just barely learned my abcs?


Hell, I'm pretty impressed that you spelled it right that time!
I spell it:
k i n d e r g a r d e n    t e n


----------



## Qpido (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know how things go in other country's, but here we're alowed to put notes in your TI-83 (Graphic Calculator). I usually put tons of shit in there and I don't use half that shit. But it's still good to get good grades.

Q~


----------



## Calogero91 (Dec 31, 2006)

I cheat all the time, the best way is to record notes on an mp3, I use my phone, and I run the earphones up my sleeve and hunch over covering an ear with my hand. It always works.


----------



## TheRocK (Jan 1, 2007)

Why do all of you want to get good grades that bad? I mean come on you did not deserve them and who are you fooling? Only yourself if you ask me. But why would you fool yourself? Well it can be explained as human nature. People do it all the time.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2007)

I only cheat on my bible tests (I go to a private Christian school), I make all A's! But I know as I get into highschool, it get harder. Then theres college  which is probably overwhelmingly hard, but I gotta little while...I got caught cheating last year in science class, but the teacher favors me (she says I'm cute) and didn't care. I always am paranoid when I cheat. That's why I rarely do cheat.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2007)

I noticed all the choices are demeaning     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The first two imply the person is stupid, the third one implies the person is *stoopid*, and the fourth one is full of spelling errors, implying that anyone saying "I'm better than you" is just an arrogant prick   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's _my_ kind of poll


----------



## Prince Medion (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't cheat but I really have to laugh from a time back in 6th grade when a group of kids cheated on a life skills test (sowing) and got caught.

It was a test on the parts of the sowing machine XD


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

during out gcse exams when the examiners wern't looking we were all helping each other for answers...


----------



## Whiternoise (Jan 1, 2007)

lol why bother cheating in GCSE's.. their piss anyway

and with AS/A2, you can put notes on a graphical calculator


----------



## dice (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont do maths :'(


----------



## The Teej (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, talk about EPIC grave digging.

I'm not sure whether to and out minus or plus awesome points


----------



## Bowser128 (Jan 1, 2007)

This is definitely a case of thread necrophilia, but I'll throw in my 2 pennies anyway.

What's all this about "If you're cheating you're only cheating yourself" rubbish. If you get better grades, you get a better job, therefore getting more money. Hardly cheating yourself now is it?



QUOTE(veho @ Jan 1 2007 said:


> I noticed all the choices are demeaningÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's because some idiot mod who seems to have gone MIA pissed about with the choices.


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 1, 2007)

Never, and never on exams. Lol, my friend once told me he cheated by putting in a cheat sheet in his undies, and the teacher actually caught him! Looks like it was loose and fell...


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 1, 2007)

i do not cheat.


----------



## jlf278 (Feb 8, 2007)

Im 25 and i cheeted so much in schul so i got good grades.  I went to a good colage ware evyone cheeted so much to.  I made a big job in NY city when I grajuated, but i cudnt find any one to copy there work.  Now I have no job and hop to work at mcdonoads.

Actually I never cheated, but I work in finance now...and pretty much everyone i meet says they cheated a bunch in high school and college.   Just yesterday I was at dinner with a broker who said he didn't know what he would have done if his college hadn't been on the honor system.  So if you just want to make money, you can probably cheat and not work so hard.  But if you want to actually contribute to the world, you are only putting obstacles in your way.


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

i never cheat just copy hw XD


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 23, 2007)

Cheating is for idiots, I let people cheat off of me with bullshit answers and then after they are done I change them. They don't do it anymore


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 23, 2007)

If you feel the need to cheat in an exam at school you really shouldnt be there. Go dropout and work in a fast food shop.


----------



## strummer12 (Mar 23, 2007)

I cheated in college.  I had to.  I had no time to study cos I had day AND night classes.  I was lucky to get 3 hours sleep.  God, that whole time was a giant clusterfuck.


----------



## DRACO (Mar 23, 2007)

i despize school


----------



## gatorade (Mar 31, 2007)

heh, cheating lol

this brings back memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seriously tho, cheating at universities are a lot harder and definitely not worth the risk


----------



## Neko (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't cheat because I'm not dumb.
I'm rather clever , but not always. ^^

Oh wait.

I did cheat onetime.
We did write french , and ...
French is f'cking hard.
So I did write up the longest word on my Pencile Case.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 24, 2007)

My pencil case is sooo~ perfect that i can always stick a little, little piece of paper in it and write some, or lets say, few, notes on it. Its not much, but it works just so great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For example, today we wrote history, and i wrote up some dates of the crusades. Only a few as said because the space is almost like nothing... so lets say i learned 99% at home and the 1% got written up.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 24, 2007)

wow
oldest thread ever

i have 2 comments from 2004 in here


----------



## lagman (Apr 24, 2007)

NO CHEATS!


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 29, 2007)

Is that porn or what. I am afraid to find out because it might contain Martha Stewart.


----------



## laurenz (Apr 29, 2007)

sometimes when i can't get something in my head, i make a really tiny note with font size 2,5 and print it out!
the teachers never see it because it is too tiny to see from afar. it just looks like one single line of text when you lay it onto your test. They won't even notice.


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 29, 2007)

I cheat in german because I always forget wether a noun is der,die, or das.


----------



## D-Trogh (Apr 29, 2007)

Well.. on most of the test where you can use your calculator..
A TI-84+ is soo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Off course I don't cheat on everything :S That's stupid..
But for really long math things or something... well.. yeah ^^


----------



## suprneb (May 2, 2007)

never.


----------



## science (May 2, 2007)

I'm really smart, but there is smarter people who sit infront of me. And I don't ever study


----------



## deathfisaro (May 5, 2007)

Okay, imagine yourself being 2nd in class. There is only ONE person who outperformed you in the entire lecture hall. What are the chances of locating him and copying his answers, AND the possibility of your copied solution actually is a better answer than yours?

That's why I don't cheat. There's are like 215 people who are worse than me, and I don't wannt freaking jeopardize my grade by picking the wrong guy to copy. 

If it's some funky elective like "Ancient Egyptian Literature 375", then maybe I could use some help. But I'd rather prove String Theory.


----------



## Migugu (May 11, 2007)

To be honest, I cheat when I'm absolutly unsure of my anwsers
Like it's going to be on my big test biology monday


----------



## R-Unit 4 (May 11, 2007)

we have such hard maths at our school that they let us use calculators...for the ones that they allow.


----------



## Samutz (May 11, 2007)

I can't cheat on prostate exams.


----------



## wohoo (May 11, 2007)

OF course I do, but it's rare, because most of the time I don't need it


----------



## jerm27 (May 11, 2007)

never study
never cheat
still manage to get between 75%-98% on all my tests & exams


----------



## Mehdi (May 11, 2007)

cheating is 1 year ban from University. And thats just the warning. They can go as far as taking legal actions against students who cheated...


----------



## Punkrox (May 12, 2007)

I did in highschool/cegep. Not in university, too risky.


----------



## Flam9 (May 12, 2007)

Whenever I could in high school / cegep, but I won't in University.

I can do well if I don't cheat, but why waste my time memrozing crap I don't care about?


----------



## R4seller (May 18, 2007)

I never cheat in my master progarm but did it before!!!


----------

